# Cherry eye



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I thought I would post this on here as although the breed of dog is not a Cockapoo, cherry eye does affect cockers and so it might be interesting to some.

So today my sister and I are watching her boyfriend play football, I had Weller and she had her 7month old English bull dog. All was well and puppy was playing around with a toy when I suddenly noticed a swelling had appeared inside the corner of his eye!!!! I have seen cherry eye in books, on the Internet etc but never come across it in real life. Anyway my sister starts to panic and texts her breeder to ask for help and while we wait we hit YouTube to see if there is anything you can do for cherry eye. Well my sister found this video that showed an owner quite gently popping his bull dogs cherry eye back into place. It looked quite simple but was I brave enough to give it a go???
We heard nothing from the breeder so I gritted my teeth, sidled up to puppy who was sat there quite oblivious to his problem, took his head in one hand, closed his eyelids with the other hand while gently massaging the corner of his closed eye and gently pushing in towards his muzzle. I done this for a couple of seconds, took my hand away and BINGO! It had popped back in first time. 
I was shocked it had worked so easily! Hopefully it'll stay in place and he won't end up having surgery but I just wanted to post this as it is possible someone may find it helpful if their dog gets cherry eye. I know the Internet can be the worst place to look regarding health problems but today with the help of google and YouTube we saved my sister a very expensive trip to the vets.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job and wow gross but better than anal glands....


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Good job and wow gross but better than anal glands....


Lol yes Donna, had it been anal glands then it would have been a trip to the vets!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well done you! Xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


wellerfeller said:


> Lol yes Donna, had it been anal glands then it would have been a trip to the vets!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Even with the pop it can still come back, we have a wee pug cross at the kennels who has it, we panicked when we saw it as the owner hadn't mentioned it and he didn't have it the day he came in.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done Karen. I have heard of it but wouldn't have had a clue. Thanks for the information as you never know what the future may hold.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh well done for being brave enough, great result


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I believe sometimes a cherry eye may need a small operation to rectify, I guess depending on the severity of it etc. It is possible in cockers and therefore yes cockapoos, but it shouldn't effect the dogs on going life. Well done Karen, something I would have done too.

Saying that I think I would prefer anal glands lol xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oooh you are braver than me, I'm not good with anything eye related. I'd take anal glands any time . Well done :twothumbs:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - very well done you, I wouldn't be able to do it - far too squeamish,
And now I'm going to go and look it up on google because I don't think I know what it is!!??!!


----------

